# 12v outlets on 2009 startrail



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi and thanks for reading this post.
Just bougt a Startrail 2009 and when I got it home the one thing in didnt pick up on was there are no 12v outlets anywhere in the habitiation area. 

I have a feeling that the feeds are partially routed and just jeed a connector block with wires attached to put them where needed but wonder if anyone knows for sure. I am busy reading the manual now but thoughts i would ask in case someone knows.

Otherwise very pleased with the drive layout and van and drives like a rocket 

Phill


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Phill,

I've just checked the wiring schematics for a 2009 Startrail, and it shows 12V sockets in the habitation area. 

I will need to check and confirm their locations, and will come back to you, if no-one else knows the answer before that, but there should be one combined with the TV aerial.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Ash
Ok I will have another look tonight but for the life of me coulnt see one but will confirm tomorrow and get a pic as well.

As you say theres a 12v feed for the Ant booster and behind it a large loom of wire with plugs on the end.

The van has a KVH R4 sat dome which runs off 12v but they have fed it from the 230v socket in the cupboard on top of the fridge via a power adaptor.

Thanks and will check tonight.

Phill


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

In my Starblazer there are two one at each aerial point.  

What do you have at yours


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

CliffyP said:


> In my Starblazer there are two one at each aerial point.
> 
> What do you have at yours


Hi

There aint any. None, not a one.

very unusual. As i mentioned to swift group I have to check tinight to make sure I anit having a brainstorm but I cant see any in the TV area of anywhere

Phill


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Are you looking for a cigar sized socket ?

are you sure they are not of a differant type i.e 2 flat pins or a smaller than cigar round one,sort of tv socket size ?

LIKE THIS


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Phill,

I have reviewed the CAD models, and there should be one on the other side of the fridge (on the habitation door side), in a high level TV locker.

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

neilbes said:


> Are you looking for a cigar sized socket ?
> 
> are you sure they are not of a differant type i.e 2 flat pins or a smaller than cigar round one,sort of tv socket size ?


Hi mate
No i am looking for the normal flat 2 pins type which i had in the old van.

I know the ones you mean - there is one next to the *** lighter but being so far away this is no good

Phill


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Phill,
> 
> I have reviewed the CAD models, and there should be one on the other side of the fridge (on the habitation door side), in a high level TV locker.
> 
> ...


Hi again Ash
I have double checked and there are no 12v sockets anywhere in either the habitation area or in the TV cabinet that is on top of the fridge. In have checked and attached photos.

There is a 230v socket in the base of this cabinet but no 12v

There is a loom of wires going up the left hand side of said cabinet. From this loom there is a feed taken for the 12v for the Antenna Booster.

It may be that the 12v feed is in this loom ut the socket has never been deployed.
D you think it would be OK for me to find out what the colour code is for these wires and install some 12v sockets myself. I am concerened about possibly invalidating the warranty.

The wiring diagram shows a socket fed by a yellow white wire

Can this be used if the appropriate connectors are used.

Your advice is appreciated

Phill


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Phill,

Can you drop me a PM with your chassis number? I do find it strange that the 12V socket has not been fitted, as the furniture would have been cut to accommodate the socket.

I'll also answer the question regarding the correct wiring colours, as I would need to check exactly what wiring has been fitted.

Thanks,

Ash


----------

